# We've crossed over



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

As you know Maggie and I have been working on a couple tricks for the upcoming family dog show. We're doing 'place front feet on an upside down bowl and turn around on it', 'sit pretty' and 'bow'. She's got the first two down pat but just wasn't getting the whole 'bow' thing. So out came the clicker we got last year in puppy school and voila, she figured out what I've been trying to teach her all along by luring her down with food. But the absolute best reward after the click was for me to throw her little piggy and then she just kept bowing and bowing and bowing. So I through on a command for it and she's getting that now too all in the matter of a couple of days versus the weeks of the food lure method.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Brilliant, both of you!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Great stuff Maggie 

I love clicker training - it can be a very powerful and effective tool


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Great job girls


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Brains as well as beauty, well done


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Clever girl! And so pretty too


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Clever Maggie!
Now I know why you grow Maggie's legs until they are so fluffy - it is so she can dust your floors for you


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Clever Maggie!
> Now I know why you grow Maggie's legs until they are so fluffy - it is so she can dust your floors for you


Great for doing under the beds.


----------

